# Ruben the Cavapoo/Cavoodle



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

Ruben and his siblings...










HATS! LOL















































Hanging out with his 1/2 sister and the baby kangaroos


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

:love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:

Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh my god. They are gorgeous. Lovely coats 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Cavapoos are so similar to cockapoos ... I can't tell the difference. Love the 3rd to last pic, he has such a smiley face.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

They look adorable! We have a gorgeous apricot Cavapoo in our training class called Baxter - he's just like 'Oliver the Cockapoo' on You Tube.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

What lovely photos and gorgeous cavapoos :love-eyes:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

so CUTE!!!!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg they are stunning,love them!!! xxx


----------

